# Compulator



## Gordo (Jul 8, 2019)

The Compulator has been on my bucket list for ages so I finally did it with the excellent Constrictor board.  Two things moved me to build this in a 1590B enclosure:

I had a 1590B
I didn't have a 125B
I rounded up the right vactrol on the 'Bay and this one went together without a hitch.  I'm bonkers for the relay bypass so that went in with a bit of hot glue to lay it on it's butt.  The only issues were the decal was a bit too tall (the border sides don't jive with the sides) and I didn't bother to paint the enclosure.  This one is a keeper so I'm not worried about either issue.  Sound-wise this thing is REALLY quiet and has a bit more squish than the DOD or the Madbean 4:1.  Like the Madbean I find that I don't need to dime either of the controls to get it set up.  Might be nice to have a blend control but not convinced enough to try it.  The word "transparent" is WAY over used these days but would be appropriate here.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 8, 2019)

I love it! Such a great compressor, nice job on the build.


----------



## TheSin (Feb 3, 2020)

Gordo said:


> The Compulator has been on my bucket list for ages so I finally did it with the excellent Constrictor board.  Two things moved me to build this in a 1590B enclosure:
> 
> I had a 1590B
> I didn't have a 125B
> I rounded up the right vactrol on the 'Bay and this one went together without a hitch.  I'm bonkers for the relay bypass so that went in with a bit of hot glue to lay it on it's butt.  The only issues were the decal was a bit too tall (the border sides don't jive with the sides) and I didn't bother to paint the enclosure.  This one is a keeper so I'm not worried about either issue.  Sound-wise this thing is REALLY quiet and has a bit more squish than the DOD or the Madbean 4:1.  Like the Madbean I find that I don't need to dime either of the controls to get it set up.  Might be nice to have a blend control but not convinced enough to try it.  The word "transparent" is WAY over used these days but would be appropriate here.



Did you purchase your Vactrol off of Ebay via a source from China? I need one. Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 3, 2020)

Awesome work, looks great and nice and tidy too!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks great!  I'm really liking the natural metal boxes too.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Did you purchase your Vactrol off of Ebay via a source from China? I need one. Thanks!


I bought it from a US based seller on Ebay.  Sellers name is apexjr and looks like he has stock.  $12.95 for a pair of them.


----------



## Barry (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## TheSin (Feb 4, 2020)

Gordo said:


> I bought it from a US based seller on Ebay.  Sellers name is apexjr and looks like he has stock.  $12.95 for a pair of them.


Thanks!


----------



## taxfree (Feb 7, 2020)

muito bom! Tenho planos de construir um desses e colocar dentro do compartimento do wah wah com uma chave on-off


----------



## Gordo (Feb 7, 2020)

Um compressor em uma concha wah wah? Ele substitui o wah ou é um complemento?


----------



## taxfree (Feb 10, 2020)

complement: the wah wah cabinet would host 2 effects, the wah powered by footswitch and the compressor by a toggle switch. 

The plan is to take up less space on the pedalboard. These effects are usually positioned very close to each other.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice! would make a cool combo.


----------



## taxfree (Feb 19, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Nice! would make a cool combo.


I ask for help with my Compulator project: I bought some Chinese VTL5C10, but the only markup is VTL. How can I measure to know if I received C10 and not some other one?


----------

